# Gelcoat repair on my preowned boat



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

fjmaverick said:


> I picked up a new to me boat. I bought it over the phone, and knew there would be some exterior finishing required.
> 
> What am I looking at here? Anyone reccomend me a solid gelcoat repair guy in southwest florida?
> 
> ...


Ben Sheaffer does excellent work if you're close to Tampa. Sheaffer Boatworks aka Boat Doctor.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Post to a photobucket account or similar and paste a link


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks pretty easy to deal with, any desire to do it yourself? There are some really good detailed vid's on youtube from BoatworksToday on repairing those chips, voids, and re-gelcoating.


----------



## zfischer2332 (Dec 13, 2013)

Give Jim the owner of Lighthouse Marine Repair a call. He's in Cape Coral. I just picked up my Andros 16 Abaco from him this afternoon. Extremely pleased with his work again. Great guy and a true master of his craft. Does amazing glass/gelcoat repairs and work and is also an amazing painter. My boat had a ton of work done on it. You can't even noticed where any of the damage was done. 
https://www.facebook.com/jimsreliableboatrepair/


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Finally got that out of the way. Night and day difference.


----------

